# ethanol free gasoline



## garthman (Oct 16, 2015)

for those of you want to use ethanol free gasoline in their snowblowers, and live in or near New York state, many of the Stewarts stores have 91 octane ethanol free gasoline for sale. i purchased 5 gallons this weekend for my snowblower. i think duchess county and greene county (?) have rules against it so the Stewarts there apparently do not carry it.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Available all over the US and Canada: Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm new to all this, but wouldn't it be the same to just use stabilizer in your gas? I don't think I'm gonna wanna drive around to just find proper gas for my blower


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm no expert but from my understanding there are a few issues with ethanol added gas, mainly:

- Decreased shelf life of gas,
- Ethanol eats away at plastic and rubber components, I think this is why most stay away, especially in older engines.
- Ethanol is an alcohol and can absorb water from the atmosphere and condensation inside the gas tank. As it ages, the ethanol can come out of solution and settle to the bottom of the tank, along with any absorbed water. This mixture then gets pulled into the carb and you either have issues starting or staying running. Over time the water trapped in the fuel system can corrode the metallic engine components. 

I think fuel stabilizer should help with shelf life and preventing moisture from mixing in, but probably does little to protect any rubber and plastic components of the engine. 

Shell and Canadian Tire are my go-to in Canada, but I can't seem to find anyone with a dedicated pump. Unless you know the previous customer bought premium, I recommend filling your car for a few seconds to clear the line of unwanted ethanol gas..


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I use a product either made by or name Starbrite Gas Treatment which you add to gasoline which, somehow, eliminates the ethanol bad properties and also stabilizes. It winds up costing about $0.10 to treat a gallon, and I have been using it for about 5years with zero complaints, and infinite smiles.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I just filled my cherry can today with 91 octane from Shell, and also picked up some stabilizer....all good for the winter


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> I use a product either made by or name Starbrite Gas Treatment which you add to gasoline which, somehow, eliminates the ethanol bad properties and also stabilizes. It winds up costing about $0.10 to treat a gallon, and I have been using it for about 5years with zero complaints, and infinite smiles.


You're talking about Startron and yes it's one of the better stabilizers (according to published tests) but it does not eliminate ethanol's "bad properties". It only helps reduce the instability.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

pearlfinish said:


> I just filled my cherry can today with 91 octane from Shell, and also picked up some stabilizer....all good for the winter


I thought the bowing smilies were praying.  I would cycle that stuff through every few months.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have used Star Tron for about 5 years now and it has worked very well. In our area ethanol is used In pump fuel. I add Star Tron as soon as I fill up my gas cans, give it a good shake and seem to be good to go for several months without issue. I have also heard good things about Marine Sta-Bil.

Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment Gas Additive Small Engine


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

cancon said:


> Shell and Canadian Tire are my go-to in Canada, but I can't seem to find anyone with a dedicated pump. Unless you know the previous customer bought premium, I recommend filling your car for a few seconds to clear the line of unwanted ethanol gas..


Cancon,

Post your location in your profile and we can help better. Here's a list of locations for the US and Canada for non-ethanol fuel:
Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I run regular 87 unleaded E10 in my machines for years. I only get 2 gallons at a time and I put a shot of stabil marine in the can. After about a month, I dump what's left into my truck and go get fresh for the can. I've never had an ethanol related problem with any of my small engines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

I had no idea ethanol-free gas was so difficult to find in some areas. I use it in all my small engines and have taken for granted that I can go to any gas station in town and get it at will.


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

Not sure how true it is now but I have been told to not forget to fill up the car some first before the gas can, other wise the gallon or two still in the pump hose gets in there before the good stuff. Even then I think I will be putting stabilizer in with every can fill.


----------

